# 3 adoreable puppies



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

just wanted everyone to know... 
i am not sure if any of these furbabies have been adopted yet... but it wont hurt to email them and see...


Twinkle
Tinker
Lil Bit


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute! I did notice though that the same pics are on each page


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Very cute! I did notice though that the same pics are on each page[/B]





It looked more like different puppies, but same background. They're all so cute!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

They are all adorable.  I too thought it was different puppies with the same background. It does seem a little odd though that the breeder would just surrender the puppies with no papers?


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like the same puppy to me.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since its 3 puppies maybe its one pic of each puppy for each listing? Either way they are cute







I hope they find a loving home.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> Since its 3 puppies maybe its one pic of each puppy for each listing? Either way they are cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your right, I noticed the picture changes for each name.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Contacted lady about adoption, and these babies are available for $700 each. Just thought I would share.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww real cuties. if anyones on the lookout they should get in real quick cos the babies wont be there for long.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Look at Twinkle's larger picture
Look at the three small thumbnail pictures underneath the larger picture (falsely suggesting that all three pictures are pictures of Twinkle) very CLOSELY. 

The first thumbnail picture is the same as Twinkle's larger picture.

The second thumbnail picture is the same as Tinker's larger picture. (cutest picture IMO)

The third thumbnail picture is the same as Littlebit's larger picture.

Having the three thumbnails under the larger picture of Twinkle...if they are not all Twinkle's pictures... seems very deceiving to me.







If there is one Maltese up for adoption.... calling one pup three different names.... seems very deceiving to me.







If it were me looking for a pup I would keep on going....just because I ALWAYS go with my instincts...or at least almost always.







When I don't I usually get myself in trouble.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks like the same puppy to me too!

Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm I'm a bit suspicious about this "group". Petfinder usually "caters' to rescues/shelters and though this "organization" may be legit... I'm wondering if they could be using the "cover" as a rescue. I looked at the actual website and seems strange almost all the listings are babies! I have never ever seen that before with any of the other rescue groups I've checked out. 

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/...&sort=&preview=

I didn't check out each listed pup but the ones I did... hmmmm seems the photos are not the style usually seen with bona fide rescue groups. 
I'll have to do a bit more "invesigating" on this one... I know petfinder can't always verify the "groups" as to authenticity.... but sure they'd want to know if there was a "renegade" posting there posing as a rescue.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Hmmm I'm a bit suspicious about this "group". Petfinder usually "caters' to rescues/shelters and though this "organization" may be legit... I'm wondering if they could be using the "cover" as a rescue.[/B]


That was what I was thinking.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, I saw that most of the dogs in this rescue were puppies also- dachsunds and such. They all supposedly came as breeder surrenders. Why would a breeder (a non-reputable one of course) surrender a puppy that they could make money off of? I was thinking the same things.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

When I contacted this lady via e-mail, she said she was bombarded with e-mails and that the puppies were $700 each. I felt that for a rescue with no medical bills this was rather high if they had the puppies best interest at heart and looking for them a good home. Not sure at all about the credibility of this person.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you look at the page for the rescue it says they just started in Jan of 2006


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have just one question. Would a rescue group ask 700 $ for a pup ?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I have just one question. Would a rescue group ask 700 $ for a pup ?[/B]


i have that same question. something smells rotten in denmark. i hope it isn't so.

the buttercup and her overly cynical and mistrusting ann marie


----------

